# Mini Pom Poms on cone



## Brazer (Nov 27, 2014)

Has anyone used mini pom poms on the back of loose fitting cones?

I use them to make a .50cal dart out of a .40cal dart. The cones on some sizes fall out of the tube

when leaning forward, and the pom pom seals better so it don't slip.


----------



## treefork (Dec 8, 2012)

Sounds like a good idea. How is the accuracy when doing this ?


----------



## Brazer (Nov 27, 2014)

It works with better accuracy than a magnet on outside of tube. I'm waiting on a shipment of 2.5mm disposable ear speculars to make my big bore darts.


----------

